# Soluciones más punteras del mercado



## Berrocal98

Hola a todos,
Quiero traducir la siguiente frase y no encuentro qué palabra utilizar para "puntera"

Les solucions més ________ del mercat.

La única palabra que se me ocurre es _innovadores_, pero no tiene el mismo significado, y _punteres_ no me suena nada bien... ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## Agró

Berrocal98 said:


> Hola a todos,
> Quiero traducir la siguiente frase y no encuentro qué palabra utilizar para "puntera"
> 
> Les solucions més ________ del mercat.
> 
> La única palabra que se me ocurre es _innovadores_, pero no tiene el mismo significado, y _punteres_ no me suena nada bien... ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> Gracias


Doncs "punteres" existeix, tot i que a mi també em sona rar. I "capdavanteres"?


----------



## Berrocal98

M'agrada capdavanteres!!!
Moltes gràcies!!!


----------



## ashushenya

A mí la única que se me ocurría también era_  innovadores, _pero he pensado que quizás _capdavanteres_? aunque con detrás de un "més" no me suena bien : "més capdavanteres"...quitando el "més" no suena tan mal: les solucions capdavanteres del mercat.

No sé no se'm acudeix res més.

Ash.


----------



## ashushenya

"Punteres" no surt ni al diccionari de l'Institut ni a la Gran Enciclopèdia, segur que existeix?


----------



## Agró

ashushenya said:


> "Punteres" no surt ni al diccionari de l'Institut ni a la Gran Enciclopèdia, segur que existeix?


Jo l'he trobat al Diccionari escolar català-castellà castellano-catalán de Vox, ves per on, de vegades aquests diccionaris petits sorprenen.


----------



## betulina

ashushenya said:


> A mí la única que se me ocurría también era_  innovadores, _pero he pensado que quizás _capdavanteres_? aunque con detrás de un "més" no me suena bien : "més capdavanteres"...quitando el "més" no suena tan mal: les solucions capdavanteres del mercat.
> 
> No sé no se'm acudeix res més.
> 
> Ash.



Hola,

Sí, a mi em fa la mateixa impressió, que "més capdavanteres" és redundant, perquè "capdavanter" ja implica que va davant. Jo també trauria el "més", si de cas.

punter existeix, però sembla que no amb el significat que té en castellà, tret que el vulguem veure en "ser a la punta, a l'extrem, d'una sèrie".


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Jo en aquest cas discrepo una miqueta de les companyes. Una empresa pot ser capdavantera, i pot haver-hi una altra que en sigui més, de capdavantera, per tant no té per què ser redundant. A mi em sona perfectament bé amb el "més". 
L'única cosa que passa es que s'estan dient coses diferents: _les solucions capdavanteres_ no és el mateix que _les solucions més capdavanteres_.


----------



## ashushenya

No acabo d'estar d'acord amb en Namarne.
Jo crec que el cas de "solucions més capdavanteres" seria com el de "més millor", és redundant. 
El significat de "capdavanteres" és que estan al davant de tot, per tant si n'hi ha que estan més al davant simplement aquestes passarien a ser les capdavanteres i aquelles que abans eren les capdavanteres i han estat superades, doncs ja no serien capdavanteres.

De totes maneres he de reconèixer que és més aviat que no "em soni bé" ficar el més que no pas un recolzament d'arguments gramàtics. Entenc el que diu en Namarne.

Ash.


----------



## RIU

ashushenya said:


> Jo crec que el cas de "solucions més capdavanteres" seria com el de "més millor", és redundant.
> El significat de "capdavanteres" és que estan al davant de tot, per tant si n'hi ha que estan més al davant simplement aquestes passarien a ser les capdavanteres i aquelles que abans eren les capdavanteres i han estat superades, doncs ja no serien capdavanteres.


 
No és cap bajanada, no, però aplica-ho al títol del fil, que per a mi perd tota la força. Ah, i estic amb Namarne.


----------



## Berrocal98

Moltes gràcies pro totes les vostres aportacions!!


----------

